# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 887 και Vodafone Adsl

## innersilence

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,

τυχαίνει να έχω έναν 887 σπίτι και προσπαθώ να τον κάνω να παίξει με vodafone adsl. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά στο forum , έχω δοκιμάσει επίσης πολλά πάνω στο router αλλά δυστυχώς δεν το έχω κάνει καν να συγχρονίσει. Μήπως μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε λιγάκι; Στο κομμάτι του mtu εχω δοκιμάσει και 1492 και 1500. Σας παραθέτω το config που εύχομαι να βρείτε κάτι...



interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode adsl2+ 
 !
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 pvc 8/35 
  encapsulation aal5snap
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
 !
!
interface FastEthernet1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet2
 !
!
interface FastEthernet3
 !
!
interface Vlan1
 ip address 192.168.88.11 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 !
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname guest@adsl.gr
 ppp chap password 0 guest
 ppp pap sent-username guest@adsl.gr password 0 guest
 no cdp enable
 !
!
interface Dialer1
 no ip address

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Έχεις βάλει default route στον dialer?
Έχεις βάλει access list για PAT?

----------


## sto_psito

Δές λίγο εδώ, είναι ενα working config του ΟΤΕ (είναι για vdsl αλλά η λογική είναι ίδια). Χρείαζεσαι pool και στο atm int, default route, κανόνα ΝAT το οποίο να δείχνει υπάρχουσα ACL (με overload)



```
interface ATM0
no ip address
no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!


interface Ethernet0
no ip address
!
interface Ethernet0.835
encapsulation dot1Q 835
pppoe enable group global
pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface Dialer0
ip address negotiated
ip mtu 1452
ip flow ingress
ip nat outside
ip virtual-reassembly in
encapsulation ppp
dialer pool 1
dialer idle-timeout 0
dialer hold-queue 100
dialer persistent
ppp authentication pap chap callin
ppp chap hostname xxx@xxx
ppp chap password xxx
ppp pap sent-username xxx@xxx password xxx
no cdp enable
```

----------


## innersilence

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Ναι έχω βάλει acl και nat Κλπ...το θέμα μου είναι πως δε συγχρονίζει (no cd) και όχι πως ενώ δείχνει πως έχει Internet αλλά πχ δεν έχω browsing...Ωστόσο θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια με αυτά που μου είπατε και θα σας πω.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## SfH

Εφόσον δε σου συγχρονίζει, δοκίμασε να βάλεις νεότερο ios ή σκέτο modem firmware.

----------

